# Beginner electronic call



## chasenabby (Apr 30, 2008)

Looking to start Coyote hunting. Any suggestions for a caller under $250 if possible that’s easy to use and works.


----------



## crittrgittr (Sep 11, 2003)

chasenabby said:


> Looking to start Coyote hunting. Any suggestions for a caller under $250 if possible that’s easy to use and works.


Foxpro has their "Banshee" model on sale right now for $249.95 ($50 off)
(at AllPredatorCalls.com)
Can't go wrong with a Foxpro (IMO)
Excellent customer service as well.


----------



## jd4223 (Feb 12, 2012)

Try Icotech. Very good entry level call and even better price.


----------



## golfNhunt (May 1, 2015)

Is it possible to use a bluetooth speaker? There are apps out there with different call sounds.


----------



## MPOW (Dec 27, 2016)

jd4223 said:


> Try Icotech. Very good entry level call and even better price.


agree


----------



## Biggbear (Aug 14, 2001)

I just got the Fox Pro Inferno for $199. Used it for the first time this morning, I liked it alot. Transmitter was easy to use, clear crisp sound even on full volume. I'm happy with the purchase.


----------

